# 2019 Fall Memory Lane Swap is October 24-26



## sm2501

I just spoke with Lisa. Her and Jerry have scheduled the fall swap meet in Grand Rapids Ohio. It will not be at the old Memory Lane location, but will be about a mile away in a park. Lots of vendor space, and lots of parking for the general public. On site restrooms and showers. There is also a place to plug in your RV.


----------



## catfish

Great news!!! I was just going to look into this!


----------



## Freqman1

@onecatahula


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks so much Scott ,  lynn and I will be there .


----------



## TieDye

Awesome!! See you guys then.


----------



## Chiptosser

What is the date for this??


----------



## Chiptosser

Sorry, I didn't pay attention to the header.


----------



## catfish




----------



## sm2501

Camping sites  with electric and water are available as well for $30 per night.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

YAY! FOR LISA AND JERRY!


----------



## b 17 fan




----------



## OhioJones

Zoinks!!!! 

Marking it on my personal calendar and on the work calendar.


----------



## Foxclassics

Here's an overview of the Grand Rapids swap meet site. I'm keyed up for this one!





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past

I am leaving now so i am not late ....... 


I got a AAA card in the dogs name as well another 200 miles of towing ....... but not alot of room for swap meet inventory and the gas mileage isnt as good as advertised


----------



## airflo11

I already scheduled the time off work and I’m going this year .  Hope to meet a lot of people here from the Cabe.   Bringing a few treasures hopefully.


----------



## oquinn

sm2501 said:


> I just spoke with Lisa. Her and Jerry have scheduled the fall swap meet in Grand Rapids Ohio. It will not be at the old Memory Lane location, but will be about a mile away in a park. Lots of vendor space, and lots of parking for the general public. On site restrooms and showers. There is also a place to plug in your RV.
> 
> View attachment 1026441



Will people be riding their motor bikes there?


----------



## bicycle larry

heres some stuff we will be bring to memory lane to sell ,so fare   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

bicycle larry said:


> heres some stuff we will be bring to memory lane to sell ,so fare   from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 1069721
> 
> View attachment 1069722
> 
> View attachment 1069723
> 
> View attachment 1069724
> 
> View attachment 1069725
> 
> View attachment 1069726
> 
> View attachment 1069727
> 
> View attachment 1069728
> 
> View attachment 1069729



the long seat spring seat is sold , will be deliverd to memory lane


----------



## sm2501

One of my friends who went to the Trexlertown meet this weekend was talking up the Memory lane meet in October and several people thought that the meet was not happening since the building had sold. Obviously, this is not the case.

Please, spread the word about the meet. Tell your friends, put it up on your local Craigslist, spread it on Facebook. Let's make this fall meet great!


----------



## Foxclassics

This is what I have been posting and sending via social media, emails and etc. Pass it around! Tim 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeK54

Thursday and Friday? seriously, is this normal?


----------



## Foxclassics

Yes this swap meet has been going on for over 30 years now. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeK54

Foxclassics said:


> Yes this swap meet has been going on for over 30 years now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



 ok, thank you, sounds good.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Foxclassics said:


> This is what I have been posting and sending via social media, emails and etc. Pass it around! Tim View attachment 1070888View attachment 1070889
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Does anyone know where the swap is going to be held on the grounds in relationship to the RV sites?  Are the RV sites far removed from the Swap or part of it?  I am asking because for the Spring the idea of renting an RV has crossed a few of our minds but we don't want to be at an entirely different part of the event grounds.  It seems there are many RV rentals available in the area.  Here is one rental website: https://www.outdoorsy.com/rv-search?delivery=true&q=Toledo, OH


----------



## Foxclassics

Has everyone called Lisa to see how this is going to be setup?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

GeorgeK54 said:


> Thursday and Friday? seriously, is this normal?




Driving a thousand miles round trip in a day for a couple of bikes? Flying across the country to ride bikes? Spending more on the collection than your house is worth? What's normal?


----------



## b 17 fan

Is the swap being held inside / under the roof shown in the picture or out in the parking lot?


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Does anyone know where the swap is going to be held on the grounds in relationship to the RV sites?  Are the RV sites far removed from the Swap or part of it?  I am asking because for the Spring the idea of renting an RV has crossed a few of our minds but we don't want to be at an entirely different part of the event grounds.  It seems there are many RV rentals available in the area.  Here is one rental website: https://www.outdoorsy.com/rv-search?delivery=true&q=Toledo, OH




Brant make sure your RV has an awning so when it rains I have a place to keep dry! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeman76

I've been told by the RV park owner that the swap will be outside on the large blacktop area.


----------



## Foxclassics

Here's a picture of the setup area and the contact information if you want to camp RV, etc. If you show up before Thursday make sure you get with Lisa or Jerry before you setup. 






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo

Wait, is that all paved! I’m more accustomed to this...


----------



## Foxclassics

Any overflow setup will be in a grassy area 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike

Dam and I was going to do a rubber boot & umbrella rental !


----------



## GeorgeK54

Freqman1 said:


> Driving a thousand miles round trip in a day for a couple of bikes? Flying across the country to ride bikes? Spending more on the collection than your house is worth? What's normal?



 very true, I thought these events were held on weekends, just asking. I'll be there!


----------



## JOEL

WANTED: Need RUSTY TOASTY UNUSABLE headlights like this one. Look through your scrap bins and bring them to me at memory lane. All you gots.


----------



## Freqman1

JOEL said:


> WANTED: Need RUSTY TOASTY UNUSABLE headlights like this one. Look through your scrap bins and bring them to me at memory lane. All you gots.
> 
> View attachment 1078927



What is the make of the light Joel? Switch on top? V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL

Make is not important. ANY LIGHTS OF THIS STYLE, round, square, generator, battery, whatever. JUNK ONLY. Free or very cheap. A bucketfull will get you lunch or a beer... I'll take older ones too.


----------



## JOEL

I checked with Lisa, early birds are welcome but not before Tuesday. Any other questions may be texted to the number on the flyer.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

bikeman76 said:


> I've been told by the RV park owner that the swap will be outside on the large blacktop area.



ANYONE HAVE PICS?


----------



## jungleterry

That's perfect , like the black top idea . If the weather is nice and on the black I may bring my pride and joy and may sell if someone makes a nice offer . One of those not really wanting to sell deals but would love to show him off now that I got him all dialed in . Such a cool bike . See you  all Thursday Terry and Tammy


----------



## deddings

Hey All. I will be bringing these two bikes to Sell on Friday around 4:00 (Can't get out of work throughout the week  . If anyone is interested please let me know. Cheers.

Schwinn Jaguar mark II ($450 obo)

Colson Commander ($180 obo)


----------



## John Gailey

Hello Folks,  I can bring this bike on Friday if it is presold.  This will pose a bit of a challenge to transport in my vehicle.  Please PM with interest or questions.  $400


----------



## Whizzerpro

jungleterry said:


> That's perfect , like the black top idea . If the weather is nice and on the black I may bring my pride and joy and may sell if someone makes a nice offer . One of those not really wanting to sell deals but would love to show him off now that I got him all dialed in . Such a cool bike . See you  all Thursday Terry and Tammy View attachment 1080621
> View attachment 1080622
> 
> View attachment 1080623



Beautiful bicycle.


----------



## Whizzerpro

I'm so far from there (Puerto Rico), but I hope to be there at least one time.  Best wishes for everyone over there.


----------



## Whizzerpro

I would like to be there to try to find the raspberry reflector I need for my Wingbar project.


----------



## Shellpuller

How does this event compare in size to the Hartville swap meet?
Thanks


----------



## Freqman1

Shellpuller said:


> How does this event compare in size to the Hartville swap meet?
> Thanks



What is Hartville?


----------



## Shellpuller

Freqman1 said:


> What is Hartville?



It's a bicycle swap/show at the Hartville Ohio flea market..


----------



## Freqman1

Shellpuller said:


> It's a bicycle swap/show at the Hartville Ohio flea market..



Got pics of it?


----------



## Shellpuller

Freqman1 said:


> Got pics of it?



Sorry, no pics.


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Pics from todays Grand Rapids swap
Lots of cool bikes and great people [emoji106]


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman

ratrodzrcool said:


> Pics from todays Grand Rapids swap
> Lots of cool bikes and great people [emoji106]View attachment 1085560View attachment 1085561View attachment 1085562View attachment 1085563View attachment 1085564View attachment 1085565View attachment 1085566View attachment 1085567
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




*THANKS FOR THE PICS!!!*


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## GeorgeK54

Freqman1 said:


> Driving a thousand miles round trip in a day for a couple of bikes? Flying across the country to ride bikes? Spending more on the collection than your house is worth? What's normal?



just thought a saturday and sunday made more sense, all good!! Enjoy!


----------

